# 95 Starter Bolts / Vacuum Tube?



## Zewbie (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there...
I went out to start my 95 Altima yesterday it began to catch and then the starter just winded, so I picked up a new starter. I then popped the clutch to get it going to put it up on my ramps and after doing so it started right up with the key several times and it hasn't missed since. This is the first time this has happened, so I"m guessing the starter is on its way out. I crawled underneath the car and located the starter without a problem and placed a socket on the rear bolt so I could locate it top side. With the air intake duct work removed and a six inch extension I was able to get on the bolt but not turn it. I tried a smaller air impact ratchet with no luck there, do I want to extend the bar and risk breaking the bolt? Upon closer inspection and comparing with my manual I was attempting to also locate the forward bolt, but the image in my manual doesn't appear correct. Does the forward bolt go all the way through the bell housing? In the image from my manual I drew a red arrow where I found the rear bolt and I'm thinking based on the distance between the holes for the mounts on the new starter that it should be about where the forward bolt is that I marked with a question mark. If this is the case it doesn't look like the forward bolt can be removed completely from the hole due to a motor/transmission mount. I would appreciate some confirmation before I dig further or loosen things I don't need to. 









I also found a air or vacuum tube coming from the front of the transmission heading toward the rear of the engine compartment but it's not hooked to anything and it is not apparent to me where it did go.

I would appreciate your thoughts/insight into this!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

use a breaker bar, and if the bolt breaks, it theads to the starter


----------

